# Rides from Florence and Reedsport??



## Lije Baley (Jun 8, 2012)

I'll be in Florence for several days at the end of August and in Reedsport for the first two weeks of September. 

Can anyone suggest either out and back routes, or loops, of 30 to 40 miles from each of those spots that are particularly enjoyable?

Thanks.


----------



## royta (May 24, 2008)

I lived in Eugene from '99 - '02, and spent a lot of time on the coast. I'm not sure how the road is now, but I would ride North from Florence to Yachats (pronounced yahhotts). Absolutely beautiful drive, and I'm sure much better on a bicycle.


----------



## Lije Baley (Jun 8, 2012)

Thanks, I'll probably do most of that ride. Yacchats is a bit too far. I'll probably do a loop eastward on another ride from Reedsport, and maybe from Reedsport to the sand dunes just before North Bend. If I've got the time I might ride from Reedsport up towards Florence. The Oregon Highway Department has some pretty good bike maps online, showing the presence and width of bikelanes on the state highways.


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2012)

Im going to ride from Astoria to Brookings starting the 8 of September. Every thing I have read has stated you should ride north to south because of the wind. I think the llop ride going to the east would be a good one


----------



## royta (May 24, 2008)

jm59, that would be an absolute beautiful ride.


----------



## Lije Baley (Jun 8, 2012)

jm59 said:


> Im going to ride from Astoria to Brookings starting the 8 of September. Every thing I have read has stated you should ride north to south because of the wind. I think the llop ride going to the east would be a good one


I've read the same about prevailing winds. Usually the winds pick up in the afternoon. I'll know in the morning whether I want to ride into the wind or not. At least it'll be a short stretch. If I was doing your tour (which should be fantastic), I certainly would be traveling south only.


----------

